

Office Hours with Paul Graham  TC Disrupt NY 2011 - iqster
http://techcrunch.com/disrupt/video/watch/id/h0NTFoMjpLdHLYexw-wt0QEkK9erb9DR/

======
mikeleeorg
Bummer for the guys who weren't present when their names were called.

